# Getting Sponsored



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't speak for snowboarding, but for racing (cars) you can usually get sponsorship from a local place first. I wouldn't expect to get picked up by Gatorade or anything, but some local companies looking for advertisement might be interested if they think you're attracting enough attention. You have to be pretty freakin' good though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea thats kinda what I thought. So what's the best way to get your name out there and get some hype? Contests, Demos, Videos???


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

From the sounds at the moment you need to really get loads more tricks under your belt before you can think about it. Once you work in a resort you realise how many people are actually of a good standard, I mean I can do switch 3's BS 5's loads of different grinds etc and I would never consider myself good enough to be sponsored. I remember a group of kids in the park, none of them sponsored but throwing backflips switch 7's etc. 

Todays sponsored riders go BIG to an extent you can only do so much on boxes and rails until you max out, and riding big kickers and backcountry is what sets people apart.

I wasnt meaning to put you down or anything, but just saying that to be at that level you have to be ripping big. Although I guess with some imporvement you could also get picked up by a small local shop or something, it depends on how far you wanna get with a sponsorship. 

As for being noticed you can drop around videos for sure, also enter any contests you can, but you gotta rip in them so your not lost in the rest of the pack.

Good Lcuk anyway lol.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I would think getting noticed as a snowboarder would be tough. Every schmuck with an internet connection puts his video online nowadays. With racing, you can't just throw up a vid of you plowing along in traffic at 100mph, but with snowboarding, it's much simpler. Take a camcorder to the park and shoot away. I guess my only advice would be to enter competitions of some sort. I've never competed in snowboarding before so I don't know what's out there. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> From the sounds at the moment you need to really get loads more tricks under your belt before you can think about it. Once you work in a resort you realise how many people are actually of a good standard, I mean I can do switch 3's BS 5's loads of different grinds etc and I would never consider myself good enough to be sponsored. I remember a group of kids in the park, none of them sponsored but throwing backflips switch 7's etc.
> 
> Todays sponsored riders go BIG to an extent you can only do so much on boxes and rails until you max out, and riding big kickers and backcountry is what sets people apart.
> 
> ...


Its cool, I dont really consider myself that good, I was just kinda wondering what that "next level" takes


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

No worries. Also I wanst trying to put you down, not saying for one minute you wont be able to make it there but it just takes alot of hard work.

Good luck, I hope you do get somewhere.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

If you have learned that much in two years, id say you catch on pretty quickly. Though, that also depends on how much time you have spent on the mountain. Say for instance if you live 10 minutes away from your closest resort then you would or should have much more board time than someone who lives 2+ hours away from their closest resort.
Anyways, get some of your riding friends (assuming you have some) to video tape you doing all of your tricks. Then get a decent video editing program for your computer and put together a "sponsor me" video. With the arsenal of tricks you have, like everyone else said, id start small and try getting in with your local board shops... heck, maybe even try a skate shop.
Like I said, it seems like you catch on pretty quick, so keep practicing more and bigger tricks. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

REKER said:


> If you have learned that much in two years, id say you catch on pretty quickly. Though, that also depends on how much time you have spent on the mountain. Say for instance if you live 10 minutes away from your closest resort then you would or should have much more board time than someone who lives 2+ hours away from their closest resort.
> Anyways, get some of your riding friends (assuming you have some) to video tape you doing all of your tricks. Then get a decent video editing program for your computer and put together a "sponsor me" video. With the arsenal of tricks you have, like everyone else said, id start small and try getting in with your local board shops... heck, maybe even try a skate shop.
> Like I said, it seems like you catch on pretty quick, so keep practicing more and bigger tricks.
> GOOD LUCK!


Yea I also skateboard, skimboard, and surf so the balance, speed, and tricks come pretty natually to me. But I live 4-5 hours from any good mountains. In each of the last 2 years, I've spent approximately 10 days on southern VT mountains (mostly Mt. Snow). I think once I can stick 360s w/ grabs I'll go for a local shop sponsor. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

I see ur from Jersey too... Have experience riding backcountry?? If not, I'd invest time riding deep BC powder and getting some cliff drops etc... I'd hardly doubt you would get sponsored with 2 seasons of riding under ur belt!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

I sponsor some local riders in my area and I'll fill you in on the process. You first have to be really good. Your job is to stand out in a crowd with your riding. Secondly, we look for your people skills. YOu can be the best rider on the mountain but if you are a total asshole, no free stuff for you. Your other job as a sponsored rider is to be the face of the brand and to sell product. If you make the company look bad, you won't get free stuff for long. Third, the general rule is that if you have to ask, then you don't deserve it. You will be sought out if you are good enough. That being said, self promotion is important and you have to network, win contests, and bro down with the right people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

think of it this way. companies won't sponsor you just because your good when you get at the level. they want in the end to make some money out of you. so you have to be marketable and getting noticeable in contests.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Finally I see more of the magic word on this topic - contest!

I dunno about getting a deal (with a local shop or a country wide distributor) in US, but in Europe you can have loads of skills - but if you can't prove them against others in a comp, that's not worth much. When it comes to a maaaad footage in a video, usually it's the reps at the comp that will ask you to go up and do some footage with their team.

(the ever glorious: would you like to have a part in our upcoming video?)

Usually it goes like this: if you entered a local comp, there'd be most definitely someone from the local business looking for a "talent"
if you entered a more prestige comp, there'd be reps for distributors or even major brands and they'd be looking for the same.

Let's face it. Self promo videos are cool, but they did the job back in 90's when there wasn't that many of us skateboarding or snowboarding. It's all about exposure and even if you are a mad shredder but don't show it where sponsors want it, they won't be so interested.

As far as I know those riders that MADE IT without competing much, but just for their great skills, they were either extremely lucky with their friends of their friends - *banffbadass* - is totally right - it's networking. And also If you have to ask for it, then you most probably don't deserve it.

I've seen people burnt out early or they just didn't have enough passion for boarding only because they only saw snowboarding as an opportunity to be sponsored, get some free shit and feel as if they're above the rest cause they have sponsors.

My advice is - don't loose the main reason why you ride - cause it's fun (or whatever other non-material reason). Riding [just] to get sponsor is lame... it really is.

Do best you can do to better your riding, go bigger or whatever - move nearer the resort...
... but don't spend valuable time figuring out how to get sponsor - it all comes naturally. First you kick ass, then you wonder if you can kick ass at the comp so you enter it and win it, then a nice man or lady comes up to you and says: maan, you kick ass!

That's the shortest path - and it doesn't involve "sponsor" thought at all - cause sponsoring is only a part of the path, never a destination. you better put your mind into something more developing such as "visualisation" - if you don't know what it is, I'll be more than happy to shed some more light on it. (this post is getting way tooooooo long).

Last, but not least: if you only get to the kicking ass stage and never beyond it (you won't enter a comp etc.) that's perfectly fine - we can't be all sponsored - some peeps gotta buy these boards otherwise there would be no sponsors hehe. on a serious note - ride to be better, ride to have fun, ride to enjoy yourself with your friends but never ride to get a sponsor. It's just not a right state of mind...

peace out


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Why take something that you love to do when you are not at your job, and then turn THAT into a job? I'd rather do something snowboard related (like own a board shop or even make custom snowboards) but not snowboarding directly.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah, i always looked at the 'turning pro' option as a double edged sword.

it would be nice to get paid for doing what you love to do.

but once you sign that contract, you have to do stuff that THEY want you to, and not what you would WANT to do.

sometimes you might be tired, might be sad, might be injured, but its _"hey, go and do that PR stunt"_

such things are irrelevent for an old fekker like me, who was never that good at riding or even tolerating stoopid arseholes anyways...... 

but i say go for it, but *only *if you have no fear of quitting it, the moment it threatens to undermine your enjoyment of the sport!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I_Got_SnowBalls said:


> I see ur from Jersey too... Have experience riding backcountry?? If not, I'd invest time riding deep BC powder and getting some cliff drops etc... I'd hardly doubt you would get sponsored with 2 seasons of riding under ur belt!


Yea its hard to find powder and backcountry here. I was supposed to go to Whistler last winter and fuck some shit up but an ice storm cancelled my flight.

To those who are talking about going pro, I dont know if I ever would, even if I got good enough, becuase once you do that snowboarding is no longer about you and having fun, its about doing what it takes to get paid and I dont want that out of snowboarding.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Look man listen to all of these people for real. Riding should never be about trying to get a sponsor, and it should always be about going out and having fun whether it is by yourself or with you friends. But if you get sponsored somewhere along the way good for you, seriously. That would be a great achievment and something that will make you stand out forever that you were that good. nad people can say I rode with that guy, and that would just be a cool thing. But yea man good luck and happy shredding.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i would kill to wake up in the morning for work that involves strapping in...thats not even work its getting paid to do something you love (which should be anyones goal in a career aspect. but honestly- what are the chances of me getting sponsored by a local shop that itself is 2-3 hours from the mountain? San Diego area has maybe 3 shops? Do these kinda shops even bother with sponsorships?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

by the way im into my 10th year of snowboarding and pretty experienced with the entire mountain/have done comps and placed (i just dont live next to any mountains)to give some explination as to why i even consider getting sponsored in the first place


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

getting sponsored at your level is going to be pretty much impossible. you have to place in comps mostly before anybody is even going to bother watching your video, cause every half thugged out toothless idiot has a video. go to ice rinks and get ice from there and go do urbans. get original.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i know its really hard to get sponsored...but i was asking if shops that arent located on/near a mountain even do sponsorships. as much as i would love to live by or on a mountain its not practical to move there for half a year every year. if anyone has info on local shops on the coast it would be great if you all spit some knowledge


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

*i'm sponsered*

yea it took 3 1/2 years but i got sponsered by Morrow. just keep trying. also try to go to alot of different MTS. so u dont get too dependable on just one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

*how GOOD do you really have to be*

I've been ridin seriously for the last 4 years and am a senior in high school right now. I always have loved snowboarding and felt a great connection with it. There is nothing I could want more than to be paid to do what I love. Not that money is the main concern, but to be able to snowboard every day without financial or other obligations and just be out there would be heaven. Living in Pa I have not been given the best opportunities to succeed. We barely get any snow anymore... no powder days or urban features, not a mountain within an hour away, no support or competitive riders to push it with... but I have done my best because I love being on the mountain. Flying 60 feet or more through the air while spinning and flipping is the best feeling in the world. Pushing the envelope and showing off while having fun with your friends just adds to the enjoyment. 

While I was not riding young, often, or with experienced riders, I have pushed myself to succeed and at least can say I am the best in the school... I have been riding at a local mountain just over an hour away for the last 4 years and go about 20 times a season. I did not neccesarily have a natural talent for it, but being athletic and very sociable I feel that I have the potential, enthusiasm, and dedication to succeed in the future. 

The only question I have that I usually see avoided is how good you must be to get sponsored. I feel that my style, personality, creativity, and dedication will be my strong points in marketing myself. However, being 18 and seeing 14 year olds doing tricks I would never have imagined at that age is very discouraging. I have always felt that you must start young and have access to frequent riding to succeed. Regardless, I have fallen more and more in love with snowboarding and would die to ride every day. In the last two seasons especially I have been going all out every time I go to make up for lost time. Our local mountain is fairly decent, but is undershadowed by the well known resort Big Boulder just another hour or two away. 

At my mountain I definitely stand out, however, I know that I am not near the best. So, knowing that you are not the best at a second rate mountain, how could you possibly expect to get sponsored? I have seen a lot of references to tricks while reading about "sponsor me" regulars. Most of the tricks I have heard riders say they can do or are told they need to learn seem ridiculous. Riding at a small mountain in Pennsylvania nonetheless, I can only imagine how much better 13 year olds are in Colorado. 

My main question is how good do you really have to be to get sponsored if you have done everything else you possibly could? I did not have any natural talent, but after watching so many videos and other riders, I have quickly gotten fluent in my riding. But while I may not be able to land the most flashy tricks, I feel that I have all the basics down to learn any trick. I made sure to add a lot of switch and backside into my riding and feel that with practice I could learn anything. And while I have not always had confidence in handrails and buttering, I believe with a new set up and a more dedicated year than ever, I will be able to make significant progress.

I don't need or want money, but there is nothing more I want than to be with other boarders who feel the same way about the sport that I do. I am willing to put any amount of effort into my riding from here on out but am just curious HOW GOOD YOU REALLY HAVE TO BE? 

This season alone I finally was able to get my spins down better. I was never even good at frontside 3's and never good at backside, but after riding every saturday and sunday as well as a couple weeknights, I have been able to learn front 5's and almost land front 7s on much bigger ramps, back 3's and 5s, switch front and backside 3's, rodeo front flip, and finished off the season conquering my fear of committing to backflips with my rodeo back flips, and with much practice in switch this year, have been able to land some switch backside backflips which I personally believe are the most stylish. 

I know that I must work on my spin technique off the lip, and work on adding grabs and style to my spins. I also plan to focus on learning inverted spins and buttering, especially on handrails and kink rails. I plan on working much more now that the season is over and earning money to go to Windells snowboard camp this summer and going all out. I hate to see the season end and feel it is way to short here on the east coast. I also plan on saving for a good camera as well as a season pass to BIG BOULDER instead of BEAR CREEK. I know once I start riding at boulder I will be just another kid, but believe with my dedication and athleticism I may be able to succeed. Riding with the best at the best place around will definitely be a great learning experience. I will always love snowboarding and will do whatever it takes to start taking home some trophies. I try not to let anything psyche me out and feel that confidence is 50% of skill. 

How many east coast kids really get sponsored though? What age are most riders sponsored at now and how long do these careers last? I feel that in the next year or two with serious dedication and luck I will be able to have a very distinguished arsenal of tricks and style. How important is age and what other factors would hurt and help east coast riders in these endeavors?

I will continue to ride for as long as I can and will always love it. I am just curious to know how hard it really is to get somewhere in snowboarding. I do not expect to go big, but I would love to travel and ride for free. I hope by keeping up this attitude and giving it 110% I will find myself somewhere that I want to be. 

I hope that those who read this post will be affected by it and hope there are many other riders who feel the same way. _In posting this I am wishing to gain a more realistic view of the lifestyle and how dedicated you really have to be. _ Any suggestions or questions would be greatly appreciated and I hope I see you guys on the mountain !

hahah didnt mean to write an essay...

one last question:

how important really is your image in snowboarding? I did not have much money to spend on clothing and only 6 - 7 hundred for my complete set up. Most riders who are noticed wear bright or neon colors with brand names. However, with all of the new technology out with jib boards and many other innovative new ideas, what set up would be the best for all around park?


edit:

hahahaha that leads me to another thought .. has anyone ever taken aderal while riding to increase their focus? I know a lot of good riders who take it often and I've gotten it from friends sometimes and whenever i ride on it i feel i have more more style and confidence and ride much better hahahha


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

thats some deep shit there dave


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

snowbo freak said:


> yea it took 3 1/2 years but i got sponsered by Morrow. just keep trying. also try to go to alot of different MTS. so u dont get too dependable on just one.


See? You don't even have to be literate to be sponsored by the bottom end companies out there! Or at least to come to the board and make one post about being sponsored, which no one actually believes.

Anyways, while I'm sure you have to be good, you probably have to have a personality as well. If you're outgoing and personable, I'd imagine it would be easier to get sponsorship. They want someone who stands out after all. You're basically making yourself a walking billboard.

I think being sponsored is overrated. If you're good enough, who really cares if you're sponsored. When I tracked cars, everyone was always fighting for sponsorships. It was mostly just annoying. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

haha i think the question i meant to ask but missed was more along the lines of what are some of the tricks you cannot be sponsored without knowing


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think anyone here is actually sponsored, so you're just going to get a lot of conjecture. I see lots of people doing 720s, but I don't think I've ever seen someone do a 900 (in real life). That's probably a good starting point. You're also going to need a lot more than 20 days of riding per season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I doubt many people on this forum are actually sponsored either, but I know that I have seen multiple 9's just riding all the time. That does sound like a good starting point and I guess it is hard to actually describe how good you have to be. I do ride more than 20 times a season though, maybe 30, and always go all out. Thanks for the advice anyway and ill keep riding to have fun and see what happens


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

People who get sponsored ride like they are getting paid, even when they aren't. They spend all winter in Colorado or out west and when the snow here melts, they fly down to New Zealand.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

according to the internet morrow doesnt even have a team lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

what type of material would work like snow on grass? 
maybe cardboard or some type of slip and slide would be a good way to get some speed for a handrail in your yard or something?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Look the the whole sponsored thing is not that great. If you are looking to get one your doing something wrong. If you wait it might come to you. I had been snowboarding for 9 years before I got hooked up with a local board shop and then my level of riding took off. I ended up taking trips around the county to compete in national events. this all took place with in 2 years of getting that sponsorship. So basically get sick at what you like wither its hucking back 9s or front siding a double kink charge hard and have fun. 
Ride it! 

Lamb-Danas is looking for new riders on there am team. send me an e mail with your information and a video and we might just hook you up. 
[email protected]


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Way to dig up an old thread, talk it down, then shamelessly self promote yourself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

EDIT: Just realized this was an old thread, but I already went through the effort of typing all this up. I'll work on reading dates next time around 

I didnt read all the posts, but I wanted to put my 2cents in.



PaoloSmythe said:


> yeah, i always looked at the 'turning pro' option as a double edged sword.
> it would be nice to get paid for doing what you love to do
> but once you sign that contract, you have to do stuff that THEY want you to, and not what you would WANT to do.
> sometimes you might be tired, might be sad, might be injured, but its _"hey, go and do that PR stunt"_
> ...


What he said is very very true. I got sponsored for horseback riding last year, it was one of the best and one of the worst things that happened to me. Getting sponsored can open up a world of possibilities, it can get you places you never imagined. When there is someone backing you and contributing to the thing you love to do, it helps you push yourself further and further. The sky becomes the limit. You worry less about the small details (finances, equipment, transportation) and you focus more on the bigger picture. You can get out there (travel), get experience, learn new tricks, improve your skill. Your skills get put up front and center. While it is true that you need to be talented, talent isnt the end all be-all. You have to show that you are ambitious and aggressive, nothing will be handed to you. You have to *show* people why they should sponsor you, but you also have to diplomtic and adaptive. More then anything, you have to show promise and prospect. People want to invest in something (or someone) that has potential, not some one that has maxed out.
That leads into the not-so glorious aspect of it.

You have to be prepared to live and breathe the sport. While theoretically that sounds wonderful, its difficult to put everything on the line for a more(or less) extreme sport.

In a sport that is based on your physical capabilities, you get one serious injury and you'll be left with nothing. I mean nothing. You'll have dropped everything after getting sponsored to stay sponsored and stay in the game. Its key to always be competing, always staying at the top of the pack. Again, this is all from experience, I'm not sure how the snowboarding world functions, but with riding i had to ride 3x more then I did before getting sponsored (keeping in mind I already rode 6x a week), and before getting sponsored I spent 30grand on competition fees. Once someone sponsors you, you're riding for them. If you're injured.. too bad you have to suck it up. If you have a wedding to go to, call it off you have to compete that weekend. It can become encompassing and overbearing.

Its not just getting paid to do the sport, its getting told when to do the sport, how often to do the sport, where to do the sport, and on whatever equipment you're given to do the sport on. You're basically doing the sport by everyone else's rules.

I have a lot of admiration for pro-athletes. Its not all its cut out to be. It might get easier once youre a the top, but getting there.. it definitely isnt a walk in the park.

Your life becomes a cycle of training and competing. And making the occasional appearance. Sounds good in theory, its tough though. If you want to get sponsored, be prepared to give up almost anything. Yes that means theres a good chance that you may have to forget about getting your bachelors in Neurosciences (I was asked to drop out of my college program numerous times by my coach and sponsors). Then again, I could be wrong. I've never gotten sponsored for snowboarding.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

just go out and ride. if you're committed enough and improve you'll stand out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

i think the first step is to be able to be comfortable with your board and then on you trust trusting yourself more and you'll be able to pull off bigger spins and bigger air. trust in yourself & and you abilities plays a huge factor.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you want to compete the usasa series is a good place to start. they have age classes or you can do what i do and compete in the open class which is the harder bracket to compete in. sign up for your local areas division then have to compete in at least 3 of 4 and if you place high enough you get invited to nationals which is in northstar this year. last year it was at copper, the day i competed was supper windy and icy so everyone was eating shit on the jumps but i was able to get the top 3 highest rails scores so that was able to put me in 20th out of 65ish.the next step above that competition wise is getting invited to the revolution tour.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sponsorship is gay.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i heard you got kicked off the tampax team


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> i heard you got kicked off the tampax team


 It's true they couldn't contain my irregular flow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe you shouldn't get sponsored. I want to be sponsored too but I know its unrealistic. The goal of all companies is to make money. If you don't do what they want you to do you or give the "right" image will get dropped.


----------



## AndrewSixxTRC (Aug 3, 2013)

*A tip of advice*

I've been snowboarding for a long while, and until 2 years ago, did i get recognized by Rome Sds scout in my country. Now, there were already locally sponsored riders here, and i got to join em. anyways, you have to be potential product to them. now what i mean is you shouldn't stick to what you already know, but you should always show them new stuff. In addition, you gotta go the extra meter above everybody else. I am now with the local team of Burton. You can say the testing phase. they did equip me with 2014 equipment but i gotta stay up to the challenge and progress more and more. 
Anyways, focus on your tricks, try to learn more and more every season, and get a local shop to recognize you. once you're there, you'll be on the right road. 
Best Of Luck!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Lebanese burton ZOMBIE


----------



## AndrewSixxTRC (Aug 3, 2013)

*wtf?*

what the hell was that ETM?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You bumped a thread started 6 years ago and last posted in 4 years ago. This is a double zombie thread.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I read the whole zombie thread.... and no one mentioned Danny Kaas..... a local Northern NJ snowboarder, whom called Mountain Creek home...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And your point is? He left the second he had the chance. But holy thread digger.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it too late to tell this guy he isn't getting sponsored?


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

*Sponsership is gay*

BA said it right. I'd like to think that nobody actually knows who the best of the best riders are because that particular breed of rider doesn't give a shit if anybody knows who they are. One of my favorite riders Nicolas Muller is so fun to watch because it seems like he doesn't even understand the hype behind his own video parts. He probably wonders why somebody is willing to give him money to just go have a fucking blast everyday.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Necros. Some people love to fuck the dead...


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

*Well it is halloween*

If that makes it seem more appropriate


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yay a zombie orgy just in time for my Halloweenie!!! :yahoo:


----------

